# Begriffserklärung: Was bedeutet N-Key-Roll Over/Ghosting?



## moparcrazy (23. Oktober 2011)

*Begriffserklärung: Was bedeutet N-Key-Roll Over/Ghosting?*

Da diese Begriffe immer wieder genannt werden und leider oft verwechselt  werden (auch von  Herstellern und sogar Fach-Redakteuren)  hier mein  versuch das ganze mal zu erklären.

*NKRO:*

NKRO oder ausgeschrieben N-Key-RollOver (N steht hier für die variabel n dazu gleich mehr) eigentlich heißt der begriff sogar Full N-Key-RollOver (z.b.Filo Majestouch angeschlossen  mit PS2 Adapter) bedeutet das alle tasten dieser Tastatur gleichzeitig  gedrückt werden können und auch alle registriert werden.
Können nicht alle tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt werden wird die variabel n durch die entsprechende zahl an tasten ersetzt z.b. 18KRO ausgeschrieben 18-Key-RollOver  (z.b.Microsoft SideWinder X4) was bedeutet 18 tasten können gleichzeitig  gedrückt werden und werden registriert, die 19te gedrückte taste wird  entweder nicht mehr registriert oder die erste gedrückte wird  überschrieben.
Für Gamer eigentlich in jeder Lebenslage ausreichend ist ein  Key-RollOver von 6KRO (z.b.Filco Majestouch angeschlossen nativ über USB) 6  tasten gleichzeitig Nr. 7 wird nicht mehr registriert oder Nr. 1 wird  überschrieben.
Selbst mit einem Key-RollOver von 2KRO sind übliche Ego-Shooter Manöver  wie schräg nach vorn laufen und dabei springen kein Problem. Will man  aber gleichzeitig noch nachladen ist dies mit 2KRO nicht mehr möglich.

Nicht mitgezählt beim Key-RollOver werden die sogenannten Modifier  (L-Shift, R-Shift, L-Strg, R-Strg, L-Win, R-Win, L-Alt, R-Alt )diese kommen also noch dazu. Auch hier gibt es Limit's  manche Tastatur registriert zusätzlich alle Modifier (z.b.Filco Majestouch)  es gibt aber auch Tastaturen die nur 2 zusätzliche Modifier akzeptieren  (Razer BlackWidow).

Dann gibt es noch Tastaturen mit einer Game optimierten Matrix diese  bieten rund um die W-A-S-D tasten ein 6KRO auf der restlichen Tastatur  aber nur 2KRO (z.b.Razer BlackWidow).

Gewertet wird immer die kleinste mögliche Kombination von tasten die  gemeinsam gedrückt werden kann. Um dies zu erklären muss ich leider  wieder die BlackWidow hernehmen. Diese hat wie gesagt rund um W-A-S-D  6KRO bei den Pfeiltasten z.b. aber nur 2KRO. Daraus ergibt sich für die  Razer BlackWidow ein wert von 2KRO.

Wer ein wenig aufgepasst und mitgezählt hat kommt auf mindestens 8  tasten die gleichzeitig gedrückt werden können bei einer 6KRO Tastatur.  Da die meisten von uns auf fünf Finger pro Hand beschränkt sein dürften  ist man also mit einem Key-RollOver von 6 immer auf der sicheren Seite.

Wer das ganze mal mit seiner eigenen Tastatur nachvollziehen will sollte sich bei Onkel Google nach einem Programm namens "Aquakeytest" umschauen. Programm herunterladen und ohne Installation einfach starten.
Im  geöffneten Programmfenster erscheint euer Tastatur Layout mit den  einzelnen tasten in Hellgrau. Drückt man nun eine taste leuchtet sie  Dunkelgrau auf, lässt man sie wieder los wird sie in Ocker als schon  gedrückt markiert. Erneutes drücken der gleichen taste lässt das  Gegenstück auf dem Bildschirm wieder Dunkelgrau aufleuchten.

Wie kriegt man jetzt mit dem Programm den KRO raus??? Tja, da hilft nur  Fröhliches Finger verrenken eventuell unter Zuhilfenahme der Füße und  des Kopfes...

*Ghosting:*

Ghosting ist ein Effekt bei dem durch Fehlschaltung in der Tastatur  Matrix eine taste ausgelöst wird die gar nicht gedrückt wurde. Du  drückst z.b. A und W gleichzeitig es wird aber zusätzlich ein S  registriert das man gar nicht gedrückt hat. Mir Persönlich ist keine  Tastatur bekannt bei der so etwas vorkommt. Heute sind alle Tastaturen,  auch die billigste, von der Matrix so angelegt das dieser Effekt nicht  mehr existent ist.
Vielleicht kennt von euch jemand ein negativ  Beispiel, wenn ja bitte post'en.
Da aber heute keine (mir bekannte) Tastatur mit  Ghosting Probleme hat kann man diese natürlich beruhigt mit Anti  Ghosting Bewerben klingt ja Verkaufsfördernd Cool...



Für die Mitarbeit und Verbesserung ein *Fettes Danke* an: s|n|s und OctoCore


----------



## s|n|s (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Super Thread. Absolute Spitzenklasse. Jetzt müsste er nur noch angepinnt werden. Der Thread geht aber leider nicht über Roccat oder Razer Produkte. Schade PCGH.

Ein paar Anmerkungen. Das N in NKRO steht für die Variable n. Im Artikel steht es etwas anders. "No" ist etwas misverständlich, da es auch "kein" heissen kann. Wie in kein key.

Funfacts:

NKRO oder 6KRO (USB) ist über ein gutes PCB-Layout und einen guten Controller in der Tastatur zu realisieren. Den Hersteller kostet das in der Herstellung nur einen kleinen Betrag mehr. Das es auch in günstigen Tastaturen unterzubringen ist, wird an der Microsoft Sidewinder X4 deutlich. Die ist für weit unter 50€ zu haben und besitzt ein 18KRO (USB).

Bei der Microsoft Sidewinder X6 funktioniert nach einem Test zu urteilen die Kombination Strg+W+R nicht. Kein Nachladen während des Kriechens! 2KRO und beworben mit "Anti-Ghosting". Man könnte auch sagen schlampiges PCB Design.

Alle Logitech und auch Razer Tastaturen besitzen 2KRO. Das Antighosting ist aber gut. Die drei Tasten, die nicht gleichzeitig funktionieren, dürften für Spieler uninterressant sein. So wie A+S+X oder Y+X+C.

Cherry G80 besitzen 2KRO, sind aber nicht Anti-Ghosting optimiert. Q+W+A funktioniert nicht.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Denke eher das das N in NKRO keine variable ist sondern tatsächlich für  No steht. No-Key-Roll-Over oder sinngemäß übersetzt:  keine-taste-überschreibt(oder blockiert)-eine andere. Leider haust Du  auch wieder die Begriffe durcheinander, die von Dir genannten Tastaturen  haben alle kein Ghosting, was Du beschreibst gehört alles zum Thema  Key-Roll-Over/Game optimierte Matrix und hat mit Ghosting/Anti Ghosting nix zu tun.  Sorry.


----------



## s|n|s (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Kann sein das ich mit dem Begriff Anti Ghosting was durcheinander geworfen hab.

Rollover (key) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

>>Certain high-end keyboards have "_n_-key rollover". This means that  each key is scanned completely independently by the keyboard hardware,  so that each keypress is correctly detected regardless of how many other  keys are being pressed or held down at the time<<

N in NKRO ist die Variable n für beliebig viele Tasten. Genauer die Menge der beliebigen Tasten n. Es kann eine beliebige Untermenge der Tasten auf der Tastatur benutzt werden. 
n wird oft benutzt für die Menge von Zahlen n. Zumindest bei mir in HöMa und in allen Mathebüchern von HöMa.

http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Do+I+need+N-key+rollover

>>
*N-key lockout* meant: Once one key is down, all the others are blocked.
*N-key rollover* meant: Even if multiple keys are pressed at the same time, they will generate output in the order they were hit in.
As per the definition adopted by e.g. US Patents 4420744 and 4794375, 
*no rollover* is equivalent to N-key lockout (only one key at a time).
*x-key rollover* means that only the first x keys held down will be recognized and the others ignored.
*N-key rollover* means that any number of keys will be accepted correctly.
"Rolling" or sliding over thus merely indicates a key change without immediate release of the old key.<<

Wenn eine Taste ausgeschlossen/blockiert wird, nennt man das Lockout.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Nette Wiki Artikel aber sie bestätigen weder Deine aussage noch widerlegen sie meine...


----------



## s|n|s (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Wenn du schon einen Terminus/Begriff irgendwo erklärst, dann nenn ihn nach seinem Namen. Das Ding heisst N-Key Rollover.  Und genau das steht in den Artikeln. Theorien hin oder her.

Ich schreib mal n Artikel über Tastaturen, nenn sie aber einfach Tastentaturen, weil ich hab da so ne Theorie lol


----------



## moparcrazy (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Jetzt frag ich mich grad ob Du wirklich meinen Thread oben anpinnen  wolltest oder lieber mich oben annageln? Nur so Theoretisch...


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

"No" ergibt mehr Sinn, da man ja alle Tasten gleichzeitig drücken kann.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Ich stehe auch auf die Variablen-Variante - No-Key würde bedeuten, dass man *keine* Taste drücken kann, bzw. kein Tastendruck registriert würde. In der Praxis aber eher eine Taste. _No key roll over_ macht no Sinn.  Im Gegensatz dazu macht _n key roll over_ mit den korrespondierenden Ergebnissen von Tastaturen (wie z.B. 6KRO, 2KRO) hingegen schon deutlich mehr Sinn.



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich grad ob Du wirklich meinen Thread oben anpinnen  wolltest oder lieber mich oben annageln? Nur so Theoretisch...



Salomonisch bin ich dafür euch beide (den Thread und dich) anzunageln. Der Thread kann nichts dafür (für No Key), du aber schon.


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Oktober 2011)

Werde das ganze noch mal überdenken und gegebenen falls Änderungen  vornehmen... Allerdings klingts  für mich nicht einleuchtend . 
Nach euer aussage hätten weder meine Filco noch meine Deck NKRO sondern die Filco 87KRO und die Deck 104KRO...


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Ich denke, dass die Tastaturen schon vorher ihre Grenze irgendwo haben - außerdem glaube ich, dass du die Modifier-Tasten mitzählst.  Wobei mir grade noch einfällt, dass als nKRO-Angabe für Tastaturen die jeweils kleinste mögliche Kombination zählt. Das sollte vielleicht noch in deine Erklärung rein.


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Nope! Die Deck nativ über PS2 angeschlossen hat kein Limit. Die tasten  werden alle jederzeit unabhängig voneinander registriert und angezeigt.
Egal welche schräge tasten Kombination Du Dir auch ausdenken magst, die  Deck schluckt sie. Auch alle tasten gleichzeitig, kein Problem.
Das gleiche gilt auch für Filco nicht nativ über USB sondern mit Adapter an PS2.

Das mit der kleinsten möglichen Kombination ist nachgetragen, Danke.

Nach ausgiebiger Recherche beuge ich mich der allgemein vorherrschenden  Meinung das das N in NKRO als variabel n zu sehen ist und nicht wie von  mir Gedacht als Englisches No.
Finde aber meine Erklärung  nach wie vor viel schöner... aber bevor mich der Mob lyncht...
Ich höre schon die schreie:“Ketzer, Ketzer, verbrennt Ihnnnnn !!!! ”


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Finde aber meine Erklärung  nach wie vor viel schöner... aber bevor mich der Mob lyncht...



Och... schade! Ich wollte schon die üblichen Dorfbewohner mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln zusammentreiben.
So eine kleines Häretikerverbrennungs-Event ab und zu hält das Volk bei Laune.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Hatte mir grad einen so wohl feinen Plan zum testen des KRO  ausgedacht... Funtzt aber nicht so wie gewünscht. Blöd,blöd,blöd! Deine  BlackWidow vereitelt meinen Test.

Wollte es möglichst einfach deshalb  dachte ich mir: Dreh sie um, schmeiß sie auf den Bauch und drück ihr auf  den Rücken (klingt irgendwie erotisch). Funktioniert leider nicht mit  jeder nur Tastaturen mit Key-Rollover wie z.b. Filco zeigen hier das  richtige Ergebnis. Die BlackWidow hat aber gar kein Key-Rollover (nach  genauer Definition) die hat Key-Lockout. Also sie blockiert ab der summe  "n" an tasten jede weitere eingabe. So kann man mit meinem Test nicht  überprüfen was für ein KRO sie hat, sie Blockiert ja vorher. 

Hoffentlich  hört Razer nichts davon sonnst steht demnächst auf der Packung Full N  Key-Rollover.


----------



## s|n|s (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hoffentlich  hört Razer nichts davon sonnst steht demnächst auf der Packung Full N  Key-Rollover.



lol die haben da auch ihre theorien haha

edit: wahrscheinlich gehen die alle um mehr geld lool


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

find ich sehr schön das thema. 

was ghosting ist wusste ich, aber mit dem NKRO konnte ich nie was anfangen 
wenn wir schon dabei sind: weiß einer wie viele tasten ich bei meinem Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör habe??
hab weder im datenblatt noch im netz infos gefunden.


----------



## s|n|s (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

99% der Tastaturen hat 2KRO.

testen kann man hier

Der beste ist Aquatest. link

versuch mal die folgenden:
Here are common failures on a typical keyboard (and real life FPS gaming example). Try some of these combos on your keyboard. 
ASX (diagonal move and comms)
WDE (diagonal move and open door)
SDC (diagonal move and try to crouch)
WAQ (diagonal move and toss grenade)
CTRL-AQ (crawling and toss grenade)
ESDF variations with other keys (for ESDF players)
ARROW KEY cluster and a bunch of other keys (for you lefties)

Quelle wie immer geekhack wiki


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Funktioniert leider nicht mit  jeder nur Tastaturen mit Key-Rollover wie z.b. Filco zeigen hier das  richtige Ergebnis. Die BlackWidow hat aber gar kein Key-Rollover (nach  genauer Definition) die hat Key-Lockout. Also sie blockiert ab der summe  "n" an tasten jede weitere eingabe. So kann man mit meinem Test nicht  überprüfen was für ein KRO sie hat, sie Blockiert ja vorher.



Öhm... sie ist wahrscheinlich beleidigt, weil du sie einfach auf den Bauch wirfst und draufspringst. Du solltest ihr vorher wenigstens einen Drink spendieren.
Eigentlich klappt das hier ganz gut.
Ich drücke YXC - geht nicht, es kommt nur YX - also nur 2KRO. Aber ich kann YXC halten und trotzdem weitere Keys drücken - die funktionieren. Keine Blockade.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

@*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/66096-energycross.html*EnergyCross: 2KRO da selbst die Sidewinder X6 nicht mehr bietet. Glaube bei Microsoft hat nur die X4 mehr als 2KRO.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Wie ich das ganze Teste ist mir schon klar. Wollte aber eine möglichst einfache DAU sichere Methode anbieten.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Es gibt nichts DAU-sicheres.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Ich kann bei meiner BW 5 Tasten drücken oder auch nicht es schwankt zwischen 3 und eben 5.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Das müssten eigentlich 2 bis 6 sein!? Ähem, Bedienungs-Fehler oder Defekt...


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

6 gehen auch. gerade ausprobiert.
kA ob ich mich verschrieben habe oder verzählt.

2 sind es nur wenn sie nebeneinander sind.

Drücke bitte mal B,G,T,N,H und Z!
Wenn ich diese per Hand drücke kommen zwischen 0 und 6 raus.


----------



## s|n|s (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Ist klar, dass die Matrix/PCB von den switches besonders dann schlecht erkannt wird, wenn die nebeneinander sind. Da kann der Controller nur das tun, was das Netz hergibt.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Habe's grad noch mal bei meiner Überprüft 6 rund um W-A-S-D und bei den  Pfeiltasten 2. Dazwischen auch mal 5 wie in Deinem Beispiel das ist aber  unerheblich weil ja die kleinste mögliche Kombi zählt.

0 bis 6 lässt sich bei mir nicht nachstellen. Bekomme Ergebnisse zwischen 2 und 5 in dem von Dir genannten Bereich.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Dann werde ich das mal überprüfen.

Das Posting hat eigentlich einen anderen Zweck.

Warum ist dieser Thread nicht angepinnt?


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum ist dieser Thread nicht angepinnt?



Verdammt gute Frage.


----------



## Myrkvidr (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Tip für den KRO-Test: Keyboard umdrehen und auf ein Kissen legen. Dann kann man von oben Druck ausüben und es müssten alle Schalterbetätigt werden können. Hat bei mir super funktioniert - allerdings kommt es wohl auf die Beschaffenheit des Kissens an. Da mangelt es mir an Wissen, um die genau zu beschreiben 
Der Versuch davor, das mit mehreren Bänden dr Nürnberger Prozessakten zu schaffan, ist jedenfalls absolut gescheitert.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Begriffs Erklärung: NKRO/Ghosting*

Wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...s-erklaerung-nkro-ghosting-2.html#post3571922 funktioniert Dein Kissentest nur mit Tastaturen die auch tatsächlich über ein Key-Rollover oder eben Full N-Key-Rollover verfügen, Tastaturen die ein Key-Lockout haben zeigen hier falsche Ergebnisse!

Bei meiner Déck Legend angeschlossen nativ über PS/2 leuchten alle 104 Tasten dunkelgrau auf = Full N-Key-Rollover.
Das gleiche bei meiner Filco per Adapter an PS/2 = Full N-Key-Rollover.
Bei meiner Filco Tenkeyless (die nur 87 Tasten hat) per Adapter an PS/2 leuchten auch alle 87 Tasten auf = Full N-Key-Rollover.
Beide Filco's nativ an USB zeigen 6 leuchtende Tasten = 6-Key-Rollover.
Dagegen bei meiner BlackWidow an USB kommt es zu Ergebnissen zwischen 2KRO und 6KRO da hier das Key-Lockout zu falschen Ergebnissen führt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Begriffserklärung: Was bedeutet N-Key-Roll Over/Ghosting?*

Ich habe den Threadtitel mal etwas sucherfreundlicher gemacht.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Begriffserklärung: Was bedeutet N-Key-Roll Over/Ghosting?*

Ok, wenn dadurch mein "geistiger Erguss" freundlicher zu Suchenden ist.


----------



## FabsSpeed (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Begriffserklärung: Was bedeutet N-Key-Roll Over/Ghosting?*

Super Erläuterung!


----------

